# Amadeus "sessista"? La polemica sulla fidanzata di Valentino Rossi



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Amadeus "sessista"? La polemica sulla fidanzata di Valentino Rossi*

*Amadeus accusato di sessismo*. Non è neanche cominciato il Festival di Sanremo, il 70esimo, che sarà condotto dal presentatore del gioco Soliti Ignoti, che subito sono partite polemiche nei suoi confronti.

Il motivo? Nel presentare una delle sue co-conduttrici, *Francesca Sofia Novello* fidanzata di Valentino Rossi, Amadeus ha affermato: "_L'ho scelta perchè vedevo in lei, oltre la bellezza, anche *la capacità di stare vicino ad un grande uomo, rimanendo un passo indietro*_". Parole che hanno causato l'indignazione di molti sulle testate web e sui social.

Amadeus, pertanto, non ha chiesto scusa ma ha rivendicato quello che ha detto e su Instagram ha citato Massimo Troisi: "_Sono responsabile di quello che dico, non di quello che capisci_".

*Il sito web Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*

*Wired: "Amadeus, scusati e fai tu il passo indietro".
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2020)

La gente sta impazzendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus accusato di sessismo*. Non è neanche cominciato il Festival di Sanremo, il 70esimo, che sarà condotto dal presentatore del gioco Soliti Ignoti, che subito sono partite polemiche nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Il motivo? Nel presentare una delle sue co-conduttrici, *Francesca Sofia Novello* fidanzata di Valentino Rossi, Amadeus ha affermato: "_L'ho scelta perchè vedevo in lei, oltre la bellezza, anche *la capacità di stare vicino ad un grande uomo, rimanendo un passo indietro*_". Parole che hanno causato l'indignazione di molti sulle testate web e sui social.
> 
> Amadeus, pertanto, non ha chiesto scusa ma ha rivendicato quello che ha detto e su Instagram ha citato Massimo Troisi: "_Sono responsabile di quello che dico, non di quello che capisci_".



Ma basta..
Femministe
Attivisti LGBT
Pacifisti
Ecologisti
Sardine

Basta, hanno rotto i c0gli0ni..sempre a polemizzare su ogni roba...ma fatevi una vita, falliti


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2020)

fuori di melone. le ha fatto un complimento ahahahahha
ma dio mio dove siamo finiti? questa è tutta feccia pseudo sinistroide.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Il sito Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*


----------



## Hellscream (16 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma basta..
> Femministe
> Attivisti LGBT
> Pacifisti
> ...



.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il sito Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*


Per la cronaca, lo stesso sito anni fa accusò Er Faina di essere uno spacciatore dei casamonica. Ovviamente, la cosa si rivelò una bufala grande come una casa.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Wired: "Amadeus, scusati e fai tu il passo indietro".*


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Povero Amadeus, si è sforzato di mettere tutte queste donne proprio per non scontentare le femministe e frenare le loro stupide polemiche, più che far contenti noi maschi e poi succede che ti attaccano lo stesso. Certa gente, frustratissima, se non sbraita sui social per dire stupidaggini non vive.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il sito Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*



Ah be, pensa come sta messa la lotta all'emancipazione se basta una frase di Amadeus per distruggere anni di lotte..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il sito Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*



Chi ha concepito, chi gestisce e chi lavora al sito Vice, starebbe meglio sotto ai ponti


----------



## Manue (16 Gennaio 2020)

minchia che noia certa gente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Gennaio 2020)

Questi stanno fuori di testa...


----------



## Heaven (16 Gennaio 2020)

Quante se ne sono frasi femministe in tv e nessuno dice niente...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Daniela Santanchè di Fratelli d'Italia rincara la dose: "Atteggiamenti Rai discriminatori e sessisti, con l'esclusione di Gregoraci da Sanremo e le frasi di Amadeus. Bentornato Medioevo!"*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Gennaio 2020)

ma cosa avrebbe detto?


----------



## __king george__ (16 Gennaio 2020)

sono eccessivamente ridicoli...un po' va bene ma non si può ogni volta che uno dice qualcosa tirare fuori il sessismo..razzismo...omofobia...ecc ecc e dai su…


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Amadeus: "Sono stato frainteso, mi spiace. Per 'passo indietro', intendevo che Francesca Novello, nonostante sia fidanzata con Valentino Rossi, cerca di stare fuori dai riflettori e non cavalcare la sua popolarità. Lei stessa mi ha ringraziato e mi ha detto 'È proprio così' e si è stupita della polemica. Dopotutto Sanremo è anche questo, ho imparato che bisogna stare attenti ad ogni parola".*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il sito Vice: "Amadeus ha distrutto anni di emancipazione femminile"*



Magari bastasse questo! 

Poi Fratelli d'Italia... Un partito a guida femminile non può *non* essere per l'emancipazione femminile, magari non esasperata, ma l'uscita della Santanchè dice molto purtroppo.
Almeno sono coerenti nell'opporsi all'immigrazione e diffusione della cultura musulmana, secondo cui la donna deve camminare dietro al marito.
Quelli di sinistra invece sono favorevoli all'Islam ma poi attaccano (attaccano solo gli Europei non musulmani) chiunque desti un minimo sospetto di eversione dai dogmi del pensiero unico. 
E' la premessa per l'irruzione nella mente da parte dello stato, uno stato così totalitario che è nella tua mente e non puoi nascondere più i tuoi pensieri pena l'eliminazione con un click, come ben predisse Orwell.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Gennaio 2020)

Se la frase fosse stata a sessi invertiti nessuno avrebbe detto nulla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus accusato di sessismo*. Non è neanche cominciato il Festival di Sanremo, il 70esimo, che sarà condotto dal presentatore del gioco Soliti Ignoti, che subito sono partite polemiche nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Il motivo? Nel presentare una delle sue co-conduttrici, *Francesca Sofia Novello* fidanzata di Valentino Rossi, Amadeus ha affermato: "_L'ho scelta perchè vedevo in lei, oltre la bellezza, anche *la capacità di stare vicino ad un grande uomo, rimanendo un passo indietro*_". Parole che hanno causato l'indignazione di molti sulle testate web e sui social.
> 
> ...



E' stato accusato anche di avere detto alle sue vallette l'ignobile frase _*"ovviamente sono tutte belle."*_

Io mi chiedo quale virus abbia infettato la testa di questa gente.


----------



## Kayl (16 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se la frase fosse stata a sessi invertiti nessuno avrebbe detto nulla...



vuoi scherzare? avrebbero accusato amadeus di fare un riferimento alla pecorina col stare un passo indietro...


----------



## fabri47 (16 Gennaio 2020)

*La rapper Myss Keta, che sarà a L'Altro Festival con Savino: "Una donna deve sempre stare davanti ad un uomo e non il contrario. Le parole di Amadeus mi hanno fatto rimanere come un ghiacciolo".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2020)

*Paola de Micheli, ministro PD: "Donne che rimangono un passo indietro? L'anno prossimo il passo indietro lo facciamo fare ad Amadeus. Condurrà una donna"*


----------



## wildfrank (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola de Micheli, ministro PD: "Donne che rimangono un passo indietro? L'anno prossimo il passo indietro lo facciamo fare ad Amadeus. Condurrà una donna"*



Ma il Festival di Sanremo ce lo potete anche risparmiare....grazie.


----------



## sunburn (17 Gennaio 2020)

In effetti avrebbe dovuto dire di averla scelta per i suoi due Oscar come miglior attrice e per il Nobel per la fisica... 
Polemica stucchevole, ma quella data da Amadeus resta una motivazione senza senso: l’hai scelta perché è gnagna(per me ce ne sono di più belle, ma tant’è), lo sappiamo, si è sempre fatto. Siamo il Paese del “si fa, ma non si dice”, perché ti vai infilare in una polemica del genere? 

Detto questo, vorrei ricordare che oggi è il 17 gennaio e il popolo italiano si è già scontrato su ben due questioni di cruciale importanza: Checco Zalone è razzista? Amadeus è sessista? Se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino, questo 2020 sarà meraviglioso.

Ah, dimenticavo: fantastiche le donne che accusano Amadeus di sessismo e poi dicono che la donna deve sempre stare davanti all’uomo.

Ps: [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] non puoi non intervenire!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se la frase fosse stata a sessi invertiti nessuno avrebbe detto nulla...



avrebbero applaudito ahahahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato accusato anche di avere detto alle sue vallette l'ignobile frase _*"ovviamente sono tutte belle."*_
> 
> *Io mi chiedo quale virus abbia infettato la testa di questa gente*.



quello della visibilità. è l'unico modo per certa gente di provare a tirare avanti.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Mi stupisco sempre di quante persone ritardate ci siano sui social. È incredibile. Era chiaro che intendesse dire che sta un passo indietro rispetto a Valentino dal punto di vista pubblico. Non fa gossip ma resta nel suo privato. Era un complimento, come dire che dietro a un grande uomo c'è sempre una grande donna. Ma gli scrittori accaniti sui social ci leggono solo quel che vogliono leggere per fare polemica inutile. Sono ridicoli


----------



## bmb (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola de Micheli, ministro PD: "Donne che rimangono un passo indietro? L'anno prossimo il passo indietro lo facciamo fare ad Amadeus. Condurrà una donna"*



La De Micheli è alle Infrastrutture, dovrebbe pensare al suo compitino, essendo già incapace in quello che dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stato accusato anche di avere detto alle sue vallette l'ignobile frase _*"ovviamente sono tutte belle."*_
> 
> Io mi chiedo quale virus abbia infettato la testa di questa gente.



E' gente pericolosissima.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Paola de Micheli, ministro PD: "Donne che rimangono un passo indietro? L'anno prossimo il passo indietro lo facciamo fare ad Amadeus. Condurrà una donna"*


Stanno facendo di tutto per farlo fuori. Basti vedere che a poche settimane da Sanremo hanno fatto fuori la direttrice di Rai 1 che lo ha messo lì, in modo da non avere supporto dai vertici. Mi auguro faccia un ascoltone e che a vincere il Festival sia Rita Pavone (che è una donna, quindi il PD non dovrebbe essere contrario no  ? ). E, soprattutto, che questo governo crolli al più presto (dicono tutti che "cade cade" ma non cade mai).


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In effetti avrebbe dovuto dire di averla scelta per i suoi due Oscar come miglior attrice e per il Nobel per la fisica...
> Polemica stucchevole, ma quella data da Amadeus resta una motivazione senza senso: l’hai scelta perché è gnagna(per me ce ne sono di più belle, ma tant’è), lo sappiamo, si è sempre fatto. Siamo il Paese del “si fa, ma non si dice”, perché ti vai infilare in una polemica del genere?
> 
> Detto questo, vorrei ricordare che oggi è il 17 gennaio e il popolo italiano si è già scontrato su ben due questioni di cruciale importanza: Checco Zalone è razzista? Amadeus è sessista? Se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino, questo 2020 sarà meraviglioso.
> ...



Ma cosa vuoi intervenire, caro. Non ho tempo da perdere dietro a 'sta gente che vive di cialtronerie, mentre io mi faccio un c*lo così sul lavoro.

Diciamo, per rimanere in tema, che la mia sobrietà sta facendo vari "passi indietro", e la mia anima nazista sta avanzando sempre più in prima fila. Meno male che sono una nullità, altrimenti qualcuno/a starebbe fresco con le mie idee.

PS
io comunque avrei invitato la fidanzata di Suso, lei sì che merita ammirazione per stare dietro ad un grande invertebr ... ehm, uomo


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> La De Micheli è alle Infrastrutture, dovrebbe pensare al suo compitino, essendo già incapace in quello che dovrebbe essere il suo ruolo.


E pensare che l'anno scorso davano a Salvini e Di Maio degli irresponsabili e dei populisti, perchè si erano messi a commentare Sanremo. Ora questa cosa sarebbe, che vorrebbe addirittura far fuori il conduttore? Ovviamente, se a dirlo c'era Salvini, tutti a dire che è un dittatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah, dimenticavo: fantastiche le donne che accusano Amadeus di sessismo e poi dicono che la donna deve sempre stare davanti all’uomo.



Concordo anch'io: sempre davanti, di spalle e piegata a 90°

Sono sessista?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Gennaio 2020)

Non se ne può più di tutti questi benpensanti, veramente siamo al ridicolo. Poi le femministe sono il peggio del peggio e lo dico da donna. Come si può pensare di essere considerate pari agli uomini se siamo noi le prime a sentirci inferiori, perché queste polemiche nascondono solo e soltanto un chiaro complesso di inferiorità, io sinceramente non mi offendo neanche quando mi fanno quelle battute tipicamente maschili anzi rispondo a tono e ci scherzo su ed è anche per questo che ho con gli uomini un ottimo rapporto, mi stimano e mi rispettano. Riguardo il passo indietro non capisco cosa ci sia di male, il marito della Regina Elisabetta sono 60 anni che è un passo dietro di lei e nessuno si è attivato per ridare la dignità al povero Filippo, come nessuno ha mai detto nulla sull' etichetta toyboy data ai ragazzi che stanno con donne più grandi, però poi non si può dire ad una ragazza che è f... perché la si denigra. Tutta sta marmaglia si preoccupasse delle donne che vivono in società dove non sono libere neanche di respirare, in quel caso tacciono anzi vanno anche in vacanza in questi paesi e si mettono il velo in testa ma mica per paura o rispetto ma perché è fashion fare la finta araba( tipo costume di carnevale).


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più di tutti questi benpensanti, veramente siamo al ridicolo. Poi le femministe sono il peggio del peggio e lo dico da donna. Come si può pensare di essere considerate pari agli uomini se siamo noi le prime a sentirci inferiori, perché queste polemiche nascondono solo e soltanto un chiaro complesso di inferiorità, io sinceramente non mi offendo neanche quando mi fanno quelle battute tipicamente maschili anzi rispondo a tono e ci scherzo su ed è anche per questo che ho con gli uomini un ottimo rapporto, mi stimano e mi rispettano. Riguardo il passo indietro non capisco cosa ci sia di male, il marito della Regina Elisabetta sono 60 anni che è un passo dietro di lei e nessuno si è attivato per ridare la dignità al povero Filippo, come nessuno ha mai detto nulla sull' etichetta toyboy data ai ragazzi che stanno con donne più grandi, però poi non si può dire ad una ragazza che è f... perché la si denigra. Tutta sta marmaglia si preoccupasse delle donne che vivono in società dove non sono libere neanche di respirare, in quel caso tacciono anzi vanno anche in vacanza in questi paesi e si mettono il velo in testa ma mica per paura o rispetto ma perché è fashion fare la finta araba( tipo costume di carnevale).



90minuti di applausi


----------



## Butcher (17 Gennaio 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più di tutti questi benpensanti, veramente siamo al ridicolo. Poi le femministe sono il peggio del peggio e lo dico da donna. Come si può pensare di essere considerate pari agli uomini se siamo noi le prime a sentirci inferiori, perché queste polemiche nascondono solo e soltanto un chiaro complesso di inferiorità, io sinceramente non mi offendo neanche quando mi fanno quelle battute tipicamente maschili anzi rispondo a tono e ci scherzo su ed è anche per questo che ho con gli uomini un ottimo rapporto, mi stimano e mi rispettano. Riguardo il passo indietro non capisco cosa ci sia di male, il marito della Regina Elisabetta sono 60 anni che è un passo dietro di lei e nessuno si è attivato per ridare la dignità al povero Filippo, come nessuno ha mai detto nulla sull' etichetta toyboy data ai ragazzi che stanno con donne più grandi, però poi non si può dire ad una ragazza che è f... perché la si denigra. Tutta sta marmaglia si preoccupasse delle donne che vivono in società dove non sono libere neanche di respirare, in quel caso tacciono anzi vanno anche in vacanza in questi paesi e si mettono il velo in testa ma mica per paura o rispetto ma perché è fashion fare la finta araba( tipo costume di carnevale).


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Claudia Gerini (che è stata tra l'altro ospite ai Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus il 6 gennaio): "Come si fa, nel 2020, a dire una frase così sessista? Tutto ciò è inaccettabile. Vogliamo 10 conduttori, due ogni sera, che siano dotati di intelligenza non importa se siano belli". 

A seguire Ambra Angiolini che le dà ragione: "Sono d'accordo! Gli uomini sono tutti brutti e poi ci giudicano quando invecchiamo, se ingrassiamo e se cellulitichiamo".*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudia Gerini (che è stata tra l'altro ospite ai Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus il 6 gennaio): "Come si fa, nel 2020, a dire una frase così sessista? Tutto ciò è inaccettabile. Vogliamo 10 conduttori, due ogni sera, che siano dotati di intelligenza non importa se siano belli".
> 
> A seguire Ambra Angiolini che le dà ragione: "Sono d'accordo! Gli uomini sono tutti brutti e poi ci giudicano quando invecchiamo, se ingrassiamo e se cellulitichiamo".*


La Angiolini, da che pulpito! Quella che prima ha fatto "Non è la Rai" e poi per fare l'impegnata è diventata uno zombie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2020)

Vuoi vedere che mo amadeus dovrà pure dimettersi?

Tutte ste uscite sono allucinanti


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo anch'io: sempre davanti, di spalle e piegata a 90°
> 
> Sono sessista?



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vuoi vedere che mo amadeus dovrà pure dimettersi?
> 
> Tutte ste uscite sono allucinanti



Penso che se non ci guadagnasse così tanto, se ne sarebbe già andato. Quello che, per me, è sicuro, è che piano piano sparirà, al contrario di gente come Flavio Insinna, che è una persona veramente disgustosa e lo stanno ricominciando a proporre in qualunque programma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più di tutti questi benpensanti, veramente siamo al ridicolo. Poi le femministe sono il peggio del peggio e lo dico da donna. Come si può pensare di essere considerate pari agli uomini se siamo noi le prime a sentirci inferiori, perché queste polemiche nascondono solo e soltanto un chiaro complesso di inferiorità, io sinceramente non mi offendo neanche quando mi fanno quelle battute tipicamente maschili anzi rispondo a tono e ci scherzo su ed è anche per questo che ho con gli uomini un ottimo rapporto, mi stimano e mi rispettano. Riguardo il passo indietro non capisco cosa ci sia di male, il marito della Regina Elisabetta sono 60 anni che è un passo dietro di lei e nessuno si è attivato per ridare la dignità al povero Filippo, come nessuno ha mai detto nulla sull' etichetta toyboy data ai ragazzi che stanno con donne più grandi, però poi non si può dire ad una ragazza che è f... perché la si denigra. Tutta sta marmaglia si preoccupasse delle donne che vivono in società dove non sono libere neanche di respirare, in quel caso tacciono anzi vanno anche in vacanza in questi paesi e si mettono il velo in testa ma mica per paura o rispetto ma perché è fashion fare la finta araba( tipo costume di carnevale).



Brava!!!

Finalmente, è quello che sostengo sempre io.
Sono le donne, le VERE donne, che devono alzare la testa e opporsi a questo andazzo.

Credono di farsi portavoce dell'intero genere femminile. Ma le vere donne che conosco io, quelle intelligenti, ridono alle spalle di queste befane femministe radical chic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudia Gerini (che è stata tra l'altro ospite ai Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus il 6 gennaio): "Come si fa, nel 2020, a dire una frase così sessista? Tutto ciò è inaccettabile. Vogliamo 10 conduttori, due ogni sera, che siano dotati di intelligenza non importa se siano belli".
> 
> A seguire Ambra Angiolini che le dà ragione: "Sono d'accordo! Gli uomini sono tutti brutti e poi ci giudicano quando invecchiamo, se ingrassiamo e se cellulitichiamo".*



L'uomo guarda l'estetica quanto le donne guardano al conto in banca...

Non a caso, mai visto una gnocca che sta con un poveraccio..con un vecchio ricco si invece..


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Lucio Presta (agente di Amadeus) su Twitter: "Non dirò mai più ad una donna 'sei Bellissima' nemmeno a mia figlia, lo prometto solennemente. Pensare che per anni è stato un complimento. I tempi cambiano!*


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Gennaio 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non se ne può più di tutti questi benpensanti, veramente siamo al ridicolo. Poi le femministe sono il peggio del peggio e lo dico da donna. Come si può pensare di essere considerate pari agli uomini se siamo noi le prime a sentirci inferiori, perché queste polemiche nascondono solo e soltanto un chiaro complesso di inferiorità, io sinceramente non mi offendo neanche quando mi fanno quelle battute tipicamente maschili anzi rispondo a tono e ci scherzo su ed è anche per questo che ho con gli uomini un ottimo rapporto, mi stimano e mi rispettano. Riguardo il passo indietro non capisco cosa ci sia di male, il marito della Regina Elisabetta sono 60 anni che è un passo dietro di lei e nessuno si è attivato per ridare la dignità al povero Filippo, come nessuno ha mai detto nulla sull' etichetta toyboy data ai ragazzi che stanno con donne più grandi, però poi non si può dire ad una ragazza che è f... perché la si denigra. Tutta sta marmaglia si preoccupasse delle donne che vivono in società dove non sono libere neanche di respirare, in quel caso tacciono anzi vanno anche in vacanza in questi paesi e si mettono il velo in testa ma mica per paura o rispetto ma perché è fashion fare la finta araba( tipo costume di carnevale).



amen


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Penso che se non ci guadagnasse così tanto, se ne sarebbe già andato. Quello che, per me, è sicuro, è che piano piano sparirà, al contrario di gente come Flavio Insinna, che è una persona veramente disgustosa e lo stanno ricominciando a proporre in qualunque programma.


O il governo cade presto, oppure ci ritroveremo l'anno prossimo a Sanremo Insinna (che è in grande ascesa come dici tu, lo mettono dappertutto come ora che è giurato al Cantante Mascherato) o Cattelan.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Claudia Gerini ha cancellato il post polemico su Amadeus.*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque raga, è chiaro che Amadeus a Sanremo non era e non è gradito dalla Rai e da questo governo, infatti è stato messo lì dopo una lunga lotta interna. L'AD Salini (quota M5S) voleva Cattelan (tutto vero e l'ha pure invitato ed incontrato negli uffici della Rai), poi la De Santis (quota Lega) ha insistito per Amadeus, dopodichè si è tentato di dargli solo la conduzione e non la direzione artistica ed alla fine ha avuto entrambe le cose, intanto la De Santis non è più alla direzione di Rai 1 e, dunque, Amadeus non ha alcun supporto dai vertici Rai. Qualcuno, dall'alto, sta cercando di distruggerlo.

Se non ci credete vi rinfresco la memoria. Vi ricordate il caso di Insinna con la signora che chiamò "nana di emme"? Il direttore di Rai 1 dell'epoca lo difese addirittura con un tweet, dopo la denuncia di quel fuorionda di Striscia la Notizia. Amadeus, non sta ricevendo difese da nessuno in Rai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Claudia Gerini (che è stata tra l'altro ospite ai Soliti Ignoti di Amadeus il 6 gennaio): "Come si fa, nel 2020, a dire una frase così sessista? Tutto ciò è inaccettabile. Vogliamo 10 conduttori, due ogni sera, che siano dotati di intelligenza non importa se siano belli".
> 
> A seguire Ambra Angiolini che le dà ragione: "Sono d'accordo! Gli uomini sono tutti brutti e poi ci giudicano quando invecchiamo, se ingrassiamo e se cellulitichiamo".*



Le donne, in genere, seguono la moda (in genere, ovvero non tutte, ma una poco quantificabile maggioranza). Oggi c'è questa moda "femminista" e la seguono. Si sentono addirittura ribelli, quando invece è il contrario, essendo una moda è un conformismo.
E così facendo dimostrano l'incapacità di astrazione e di indipendenza di pensiero in confronto all'uomo: il femminismo certifica l'autorevolezza del maschio e la frivolezza della donna.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Anche Heather Parisi contro Amadeus e passa agli insulti: "Razza di idiota, siamo nel 2020. Basta parlare delle donne in questo modo".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Heather Parisi contro Amadeus e passa agli insulti: "Razza di idiota, siamo nel 2020. Basta parlare delle donne in questo modo".*



Proprio perché siamo nel 2020 fa specie che parli Heather Parisi.
Una reliquia del passato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2020)

Tutti sti insulti di persona non li farebbero comunque. Non so se si rendono conto delle gravi offese che hanno fatto a sto poveretto. Voglio vedere se davanti ad amadeus in persona avrebbero il coraggio di dargli dell'idiota per nulla


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti sti insulti di persona non li farebbero comunque. Non so se si rendono conto delle gravi offese che hanno fatto a sto poveretto. Voglio vedere se davanti ad amadeus in persona avrebbero il coraggio di dargli dell'idiota per nulla


Stanno facendo di tutto per convincerlo a non farglielo rifare, in modo che la rai, tornata a sinistra, potrà mettere i loro cocchi come Insinna o il pompatissimo Cattelan l'anno prossimo. E ciò lo si vede soprattutto dal fatto che nessuno, ai vertici, prende posizione a suo favore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Gennaio 2020)

La cosa peggiore comunque sono gli omunculi che vanno appresso alle femministe sperando di annusare un pelo di figa. Sui social è pieno di sti ritardati che danno corda a sti deliri


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Parla Laura Boldrini, o meglio, fa un retweet su twitter di un post dell'ex giornalista del TG1 Tiziana Ferrario: "Già la foto di Amadeus durante la conferenza, mi era parsa antica. Le sue parole sulle donne mi hanno confermato che in Italia e in Rai c'è ancora tanto da fare sulla parità. Questa è arretratezza culturale.". Nello stesso post, la Ferrario ha taggato la Boldrini che, appunto, l'ha ricambiata con il retweet. *


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parla Laura Boldrini, o meglio, fa un retweet su twitter di un post dell'ex giornalista del TG1 Tiziana Ferrario: "Già la foto di Amadeus durante la conferenza, mi era parsa antica. Le sue parole sulle donne mi hanno confermato che in Italia e in Rai c'è ancora tanto da fare sulla parità. Questa è arretratezza culturale.". Nello stesso post, la Ferrario ha taggato la Boldrini che, appunto, l'ha ricambiata con il retweet. *


Mai visto tanti attacchi così ad un personaggio pubblico. Lo stanno facendo passare come il nuovo Weinstein, pazzesco! E l'azienda ancora non ha preso posizione.


----------



## sunburn (17 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Concordo anch'io: sempre davanti, di spalle e piegata a 90°
> 
> Sono sessista?


Solo se dai lo schiaffo sui glutei.
Ma se non lo dai, significa che sei gaio.
Ma se sei gaio, non ti interessa una donna davanti, di spalle e piegata a 90.

Quindi, sei sessista.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parla Laura Boldrini, o meglio, fa un retweet su twitter di un post dell'ex giornalista del TG1 Tiziana Ferrario: "Già la foto di Amadeus durante la conferenza, mi era parsa antica. Le sue parole sulle donne mi hanno confermato che in Italia e in Rai c'è ancora tanto da fare sulla parità". Nello stesso post, la Ferrario ha taggato la Boldrini che, appunto, l'ha ricambiata con il retweet. *


.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

*Tutti contro Amadeus, perfino Tiziano Ferro che sarà il co-conduttore di Sanremo prende, seppur velatamente, le distanze dalle affermazioni "sessiste" (?) del presentatore. Il cantante ha dapprima dato ragione ad Amadeus, ma dopo i commenti negativi di molti suoi fan ha affermato: "Non ero al corrente degli episodi legati a questo post. Il mio è stato un innocente commento a una frase molto bella (quella di Troisi che il presentatore ha postato per rispondere alle polemiche n.d.s.) e basta. Faccio mea culpa".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Gennaio 2020)

Il nuovo regime.


----------



## vota DC (17 Gennaio 2020)

Delirante perché gli unici attacchi "femministi" sono galline che pugnalano alle spalle i colleghi. Di sessismo e maschilismo vero esiste a bizzeffe ma il bel tenebroso (ma anche il predicatore misogino con faccia caprina) viene difeso da queste e in pratica attaccano a volte gente neutrale e spesso i loro stessi alleati.
Nelle primarie USA la Warren ha pugnalato alle spalle Sanders (da cui ha copiato il 90% del programma....lei si presenta come un Sanders donna finta pellerossa.... Sanders è minoranza vera almeno in quanto ebreo) con una specie di attacco kamikaze: si è inventata una sua dichiarazione contro la possibilità che una donna diventi presidente nonostante Sanders sia uno di quelli che già una ventina di anni fa se lo auspicavano. Smentita in diretta la viscidona ha rifiutato di stringere la mano e rilanciato l'accusa appellandosi a "fonti anonime".
Risultato stanno crollando entrambi i candidati la Warren per la scarsa professionalità e Sanders perché....chi riceve queste accuse viene boicottato a prescindere. Biden torna in vantaggio e la vittoria per Trump sarà assicurata! 



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le donne, in genere, seguono la moda (in genere, ovvero non tutte, ma una poco quantificabile maggioranza). Oggi c'è questa moda "femminista" e la seguono. Si sentono addirittura ribelli, quando invece è il contrario, essendo una moda è un conformismo.
> E così facendo dimostrano l'incapacità di astrazione e di indipendenza di pensiero in confronto all'uomo: il femminismo certifica l'autorevolezza del maschio e la frivolezza della donna.



Beh è da quando che Masini manda a quel paese le persone che è chiaro a tutti che i conformisti si travestono da ribelli.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Il giorno che vedrò una presentatrice donna brutta come Amadeus capirò che avremo una cultura davvero paritaria.

Nel 2020 la qualità più importante di una donna è ancora la bellezza. È la prima cosa che viene valutata e quasi sempre anche l'unica, per avere accesso a certi contesti.

Comunque Sanremo e la televisione generalista sono conservatori e retrogradi, è pure assurdo aspettarsi che siano al passo coi tempi.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Il giorno che vedrò una presentatrice donna brutta come Amadeus capirò che avremo una cultura davvero paritaria.*
> 
> Nel 2020 la qualità più importante di una donna è ancora la bellezza. È la prima cosa che viene valutata e quasi sempre anche l'unica, per avere accesso a certi contesti.
> 
> Comunque Sanremo e la televisione generalista sono conservatori e retrogradi, è pure assurdo aspettarsi che siano al passo coi tempi.


C'è stata la Littizzetto con Fazio qualche anno fa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è stata la Littizzetto con Fazio qualche anno fa...



Io ci metto anche la De Filippi... ah no, è un uomo


----------



## joker07 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Credo che il femminismo per come è strutturato sia un vero e proprio cancro sociale. Donne che rivendicano presunti svantaggi nei settori migliori, ma che se ne guardano bene di chiedere uguaglianza per i settori più pesanti e pericolosi, senza considerare il fatto che hanno palesi vantaggi nell'ambito giuridico, sessuale e retaggi dell'epoca patriarcale, in cui venivano corteggiate e ottenevano benefit in quanto donne.
Così come i presunti femminicidi che se si va a vedere i dati ISTAT sono veramente pochi rispetto a quanto se ne parla e in percentuale accadono più tra stranieri.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2020)

*29 parlamentari, tra cui Boldrini e Madia (PD), Muroni (Leu), Vita Martinciglio (M5S), Giannone (Misto), Baldini (Fratelli D'Italia), Lisa Noja (Italia Viva), hanno scritto una lettera all'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini dove condannano le parole di Amadeus e chiedono che il conduttore, all'inizio del Festival, chieda scusa alle donne.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *29 parlamentari, tra cui Boldrini e Madia (PD), Muroni (Leu), Vita Martinciglio (M5S), Giannone (Misto), Baldini (Fratelli D'Italia), Lisa Noja (Italia Viva), hanno scritto una lettera all'AD Rai Fabrizio Salini dove condannano le parole di Amadeus e chiedono che il conduttore, all'inizio del Festival, chieda scusa alle donne.*


Lo stanno massacrando, vergognosamente!


----------



## Lambro (19 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che vedrò una presentatrice donna brutta come Amadeus capirò che avremo una cultura davvero paritaria.
> 
> Nel 2020 la qualità più importante di una donna è ancora la bellezza. È la prima cosa che viene valutata e quasi sempre anche l'unica, per avere accesso a certi contesti.
> 
> Comunque Sanremo e la televisione generalista sono conservatori e retrogradi, è pure assurdo aspettarsi che siano al passo coi tempi.



Bè tralasciando Sanremo, Geppy Cucciari non è che sia sta bonazza, la Lettizzetto appunto,la stessa Mara Venier, però in generale condivido il concetto, per ora la bellezza è una dote che difficilmente può mancare in una donna che va in tv a presentare un qualsivoglia programma o telegiornale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore comunque sono gli omunculi che vanno appresso alle femministe sperando di annusare un pelo di figa. Sui social è pieno di sti ritardati che danno corda a sti deliri



E sono gli unici che non la vedranno mai..restando in tema di musica vadano a studiarsi "teorema" e "la regola dell'amico"


----------



## fabri47 (20 Gennaio 2020)

*Anche Michelle Hunziker contro Amadeus: "Ho pensato molto a quello che è successo in questi giorni... per fortuna siamo in tanti a cercare di invertire una cultura sbagliata delle donne, ma a quanto pare non basta".
*


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus accusato di sessismo*. Non è neanche cominciato il Festival di Sanremo, il 70esimo, che sarà condotto dal presentatore del gioco Soliti Ignoti, che subito sono partite polemiche nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Il motivo? Nel presentare una delle sue co-conduttrici, *Francesca Sofia Novello* fidanzata di Valentino Rossi, Amadeus ha affermato: "_L'ho scelta perchè vedevo in lei, oltre la bellezza, anche *la capacità di stare vicino ad un grande uomo, rimanendo un passo indietro*_". Parole che hanno causato l'indignazione di molti sulle testate web e sui social.
> 
> ...



Bisogna essere proprio malati nel vedere il marcio ovunque.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa peggiore comunque sono gli omunculi che vanno appresso alle femministe sperando di annusare un pelo di figa. Sui social è pieno di sti ritardati che danno corda a sti deliri



E' per colpa di questi ritardati che oggi se la tirano alla grandissima pure i cessi a pedali.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Gennaio 2020)

Il femminismo si sta rivelando uno dei cancri peggiori mai partoriti nella storia dell'umanità, specialmente unito alla democrazia e ai social. Il politically correct la fa da padrone ovunque, nessuna deviazione da quello che bela la "massa" è tollerata. In un futuro in cui il senno tornerà al comando (se mai ci sarà) guarderanno con curiosità a questa nostra società occidentale, dove se 99 persone dicono che 2+2 fa 5 al poveretto che si azzarda a far notare che non è vero vengono tirate le pietre. Questa è la dittatura della stupidità e del perbenismo.


----------



## Lambro (20 Gennaio 2020)

Ma povero Amadeus, allucinante.
Chiunque non in malafede capisce che intendeva dire soltanto che la ragazza non aveva voluto far la protagonista sui social come fanno in tante e che era di fianco al suo uomo con un unico motivo , l'amore.
Ed invece si è scatenato un putiferio su un uomo che si è sempre contraddistinto per lavorare bene e con educazione.
I media mi fanno veramente pietà, sempre pronti a montare i casi pur di vendere.


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2020)

sogno Amadeus che introduce Salvo del GF come co conduttore del Festival


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2020)

*Interviene anche Claudio Lippi a La Prova del Cuoco: "A differenza dell'amico Amadeus, io le donne le faccio andare avanti. E non è polemica!"*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Interviene anche Claudio Lippi a La Prova del Cuoco: "A differenza dell'amico Amadeus, io le donne le faccio andare avanti. E non è polemica!"*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il femminismo si sta rivelando uno dei cancri peggiori mai partoriti nella storia dell'umanità, specialmente unito alla democrazia e ai social. Il politically correct la fa da padrone ovunque, nessuna deviazione da quello che bela la "massa" è tollerata. In un futuro in cui il senno tornerà al comando (se mai ci sarà) guarderanno con curiosità a questa nostra società occidentale, dove se 99 persone dicono che 2+2 fa 5 al poveretto che si azzarda a far notare che non è vero vengono tirate le pietre. Questa è la dittatura della stupidità e del perbenismo.



potremmo tornare alle leggi raziali e alla schiavitù, era un mondo migliore prima.


----------



## Manue (21 Gennaio 2020)

La paura di essere attaccati e di veder lesa la propria immagine fa ridicolizzare uomini che si schierano con le donne...
Il femminismo è una roba marcia, che più marcia non si può. Vogliono la parità, è corretto e giusto che sia così, ma qui siamo al fanatismo.
Femminismo fanatismo.

Perché queste femmine non attaccano le altre femmine che usano loro stesse per trarre vantaggio sui posti di lavoro, ad esempio?
Perché?
Perché dicono di aver pari diritto quando poi in caso di divorzi "normali" chi ci rimette e sempre il maschio? 

Sono tutte brave ad urlare allo scandalo, 
però poi quando c'è da andare a buttare la pattumiera, a portare su l'acqua dal box, a montare mobili Ikea, a fissare una mensola al muro, a portare la macchina dal meccanico e solo dio sa quante altre cose, danno per scontato che sia l'uomo a doversene occupare.

Io sono davvero per la parità, ma in tutto, non solo in ciò da cui traggono vantaggio.

L'uomo si sta adattando a ciò che rappresentava le donne un tempo (cucinare, i mestieri ecc ecc), 
la donna? Si sta adattando?


----------



## Davidoff (21 Gennaio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> La paura di essere attaccati e di veder lesa la propria immagine fa ridicolizzare uomini che si schierano con le donne...
> Il femminismo è una roba marcia, che più marcia non si può. Vogliono la parità, è corretto e giusto che sia così, ma qui siamo al fanatismo.
> Femminismo fanatismo.
> 
> ...



Non c'è niente da adattare, uomini e donne hanno differenze fisiche, emotive e psicologiche, negarlo è pura malafede. E' giustissima la parità giuridica, ma questa pretesa di portare alla parità assoluta in tutto è semplicemente ridicola. Tempo qualche anno in nome della parità obbligheranno i maschi a portare le gonne* e le donne a pisciare in piedi.

*Il buon Bernardeschi si è già portato avanti, infatti.


----------



## Davidoff (21 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> potremmo tornare alle leggi raziali e alla schiavitù, era un mondo migliore prima.



Il "mondo migliore", quello in cui saremmo programmati per vivere e che permetterebbe di eliminare molti dei mali della società moderna (tra cui depressione, solitudine, stress alle stelle), esiste giusto in qualche luogo sperduto in cui sopravvivono le poche tribù di cacciatori-raccoglitori. Dalla scoperta dell'agricoltura in poi è nata la schiavitù/servitù della gleba, necessaria per permettere alle classi elevate di campare del lavoro dei poveracci legati ai campi.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Michelle Hunziker contro Amadeus: "Ho pensato molto a quello che è successo in questi giorni... per fortuna siamo in tanti a cercare di invertire una cultura sbagliata delle donne, ma a quanto pare non basta".
> *








Ho concluso Vostr'Onore.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

*Il rocker Pino Scotto a Rock Tv: "Amadeus ha detto che le sue donne di Sanremo hanno il c**o bello, deve cambiare spacciatore".*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il rocker Pino Scotto a Rock Tv: "Amadeus ha detto che le sue donne di Sanremo hanno il c**o bello, deve cambiare spacciatore".*




Ma dove si informa questo? Sul blog di Grillo?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Gennaio 2020)

La colpa è quasi tutta di quelli che oggi vengono definiti "uomini" coloro che pur di aver la speranza di farsi una scopata son disposti a buttare la dignità nel cesso. Li vedi sui social a dar ragione a ste donne, sperando di poterle portare a letto. Sbavano dietro persino a delle obese che non si farebbe manco mio nonno. Ecco che poi le donnuncole si sentono forti e si montano la testa. Oggi in Italia se la menano pure le cesse inchiavabili, rendiamoci conto.

La mia morosa è davvero una bella tipa e non lo dico perché son di parte, ma anche lei mi dice che è follia tutta sta polemica. Dove andremo a finire? 

Io dico che sardine, radical chic, comunistelli, vice e tutte ste zozzerie sono cose da cerebrolesi. Se nel 2020 ti ritrovi in una di queste categorie faresti bene a gettarti in mare, tanto sei un essere inutile che non serve alla società.


----------

